# Future of Sempre Pro



## Buckwheat987 (Jul 13, 2012)

In the recent issue of "Road Bike Action" magazine there is an ad section sponsored by Bianchi on their 2015 models. All of the models (oltra, infinito, impulse, intenso, dama) have detailed pictures and technical information on them with the exception of the Sempre Pro model which is not shown or mentioned at all. 

I know the Sempre is part of the downloadable app but is this omission a sign of things to come? Or is it maybe being phased out of he US?


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Still listed in global program for 2015:
Bianchi - More than 125 years of history, international leadership

On the Bianchi USA site it doesn't say if the models shown (incl Sempre Pro) are the 2014 or 2015 models.


----------



## Buckwheat987 (Jul 13, 2012)

merckxman said:


> Still listed in global program for 2015:
> Bianchi - More than 125 years of history, international leadership
> 
> On the Bianchi USA site it doesn't say if the models shown (incl Sempre Pro) are the 2014 or 2015 models.


Yes...they are still on global site. US site still has 2014 models. I wonder if they will be discontinued in US or if it was simple a mistake in the RBA ad?


----------

